# Slots



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have an idea on a project that would need slots does anyone know the best way on doing such a thing. :'(


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think everyone would need a better description of what it is you want to do in order to help you. A photo or drawing would help. Slots get used a lot around here but could mean a dado a rabbet, a combination of joints etc. 

Corey


----------



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

i have a 1x3 on the 3" i need to center a slot 3/8 or 1/2"wide in the center for a 1/4x20 bolt.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Does this link to one of my little projects help?

http://www.routerforums.com/51561-post7.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I added this one later:

http://www.routerforums.com/51662-post8.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's a great way to do it BUT here's just one more way using the SKI jig...

Once you have the jig board made and the skis are made it's quick to lock the part in and put the slot in anything....and it's right on the button ever time...

This one type of router job convince me, it's the easy way to do it and the safe way ,the router can't move to one side or the other,it can't jump off the blocks,, it keeps the router from tiping from the back or to the front or side to side, it's so easy to put in a slot with this type of jig setup...unlike using all the blocks or using the router table to do it.
The snapshot below is a 1/2" wide slot in a 5" x 5" x 3/4" thick MDF..it can be hairy on the router table to do this type of job but with the ski setup it's not..

The skis rides on the side of the jig board, that keeps the slot true as you know I'm sure..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/guide-bushings-templates/7049-harry-tom-bobj-others-7139.jpg

===================


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That's a great way to do it BUT here's just one more way using the SKI jig...
> . . .


Since I am sometimes taken to be anti-ski
-which I am NOT --

Let me say I can see this as a GREAT example of where they would come in handy.
ASSUMING you already had them built and had reached a comfort level with them.

Or - if you wanted to use this as an excuse/motivation to build them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

" comfort level " = out of the jigs I have made and use this is the easy est one to use ,,, if you have a plunge router it's almost the same thing....so to speak in comfort level , the only thing it will do is help you hold the router and to say take the work out of holding the router true at all times...

With some scrap 3/4" thick MDF and 4.oo dollars for the rods and nuts you can also have one...

All I can say is make one and give it a shot, and I'm sure you will say the same thing as I do/did ...GREAT....you can always take it down and use the threaded rod for some other job you have in the shop...and scrap wood is just that scrap wood.. 

I was the same way you are now ,,"NO Way,,, will I make one",,,but give it a try you may like, can't hurt...  and it 's a fun jig to make....
------------
Cowboy think of the ski jig as router table unside down,,, the router table is just a device to hold the router for you ...then in turn you pass the stock over the bit....

Ski jig is the same thing, it's a device that holds the router for you..
I know you have been giving Art a hand with his project ,if you clamp the ski jig down to the work bench and make a small jig to let the stock run under the router you are doing the same thing as doing it on a router table...

The plunge router or standard hand router will let you set the height and lock in place and it would take the hard part out of the job...
I know Art has no router table , but if he has a hand router he has a router table so to speak...just got to think out side of the box...the jig he would need would be just some stock with a hole in it like a router table but the stock would side under the the jig on top of the work bence,, just like a router table..with some blocks nailed to the jig with the hole in it...

I know once you make one and you like to use the router to rework wood you will find many jobs to do with it just like router table, it's true it can't do all the router table jobs ,but it can do many of them...

It will become one of your favorite tools just like the router table...
I would like to convince you but I can't until you make one and try it ...


==============




Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Since I am sometimes taken to be anti-ski
> -which I am NOT --
> 
> Let me say I can see this as a GREAT example of where they would come in handy.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

*My god I can't even AGREE with you guys without getting a lecture.*

Using the term 'comfort level' was NOT a put down of your procedure.
ANY tool you use from a pocket knife on up requires a comfort level to be efficient.

I have *never* said there was no way I would ever make one -
It's entirely possible that I will.
And you dont have to keep describing the concept to me.
I know the concept very well - frankly I've known the concept since long before I saw this forum. And I have never said it wasn't a sound one.

It is simply not how I prefer to work.
And I assure you the work I turn out is equal in quality to yours in the things I do.

If some day I don't have anything else to do - and if I* get curious* or if I find something *I think* I can do easier or better with them very well might make a set of skis.

But - *no *-- you can't *convince* me -- and frankly the harder you or anyone else trys to push me into it or make overblown claims about how bad what I am doing is etc etc -- the LESS likely I am to try it.
And you would be surprised how many people there are like me.

As for helping Art -- *I answered the question he asked* ---
how to make a jig to do what he wanted to do.
I didn't see it as my place to criticize his wanting to use a jig.
Still don't.
Personally - I think the easiest way to do what he wanted to do is with a table saw. But again - that wasn't his question.

As for the router table -
Frankly - I don't particularly like using a router table --
It is not 'one of my favorite tools'.
One day I needed to work on some small pieces that I found very awkward to try and do on the bench -- so I bought a table -
If I ever build your ski rig - it will be for a similar reason --

Sorry -- I didnt realize agreeing with you would open a can of worms.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I'm sorry if you think I lecturing I'm just trying to help


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BJ, how did you control the cut or the travel and stop when you made those cuts? I assume you used rails nailed or clamped to ride up against. Did you have stops in place? I just don't have the concept down on the skis yet. Free hand planing of a board is really a neat with the skis... but using the skis to follow a template or route controlled slots seems awkward vs holding the router. Must be one of those... you got to try it things. Just can't get my arm around that. The end result sure was nice. If I build one it will be later down the road. I have a lot of playing to do with my jig holder and templates otherwise. I love the template holder idea and if I get anything out of all this I will get lots of mileage out of my jig holder. Then again after watching some of the router workshop videos, it was obvious to me that Bob and Rick have used a template holder with furniture blocking to hold stock for routing and have been selling a jig and patterns to use with it for many years. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

The skis ride on the side of the jig board and all you do is unscrew the two wing screw on the router base and move the router over to the place you want the slots then just put the wings screws back down in place again...and you set,,, or you can just move the router over to one till the ski rides on one side of the jig board...because the threaded rod will let you place the skis anywhere you need them to be,but the norm is down the center of the stock for the slot.....

You don't need a stop block most of the time because you can see the bit but a small stop block or a screw in the jig can be used on both ends of the jig board to stop the router base plate...like using a small 1/8" bit for small slots...

You'er right Bob and Rick have been doing this type of routing for years (templates) and they also have used the jig /template box for many years..

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-GPS-
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--



================



challagan said:


> BJ, how did you control the cut or the travel and stop when you made those cuts? I assume you used rails nailed or clamped to ride up against. Did you have stops in place? I just don't have the concept down on the skis yet. Free hand planing of a board is really a neat with the skis... but using the skis to follow a template or route controlled slots seems awkward vs holding the router. Must be one of those... you got to try it things. Just can't get my arm around that. The end result sure was nice. If I build one it will be later down the road. I have a lot of playing to do with my jig holder and templates otherwise. I love the template holder idea and if I get anything out of all this I will get lots of mileage out of my jig holder. Then again after watching some of the router workshop videos, it was obvious to me that Bob and Rick have used a template holder with furniture blocking to hold stock for routing and have been selling a jig and patterns to use with it for many years.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ, that makes sense. I think that had been said before and I forgot about controlling the position of the router with the wing nuts etc. The process takes quite a bit of room it sounds like. If I was to do it I would probably use a smaller version of it. 

The OP pattern jig as they call it is pretty neat in my opinion and is nice for box parts for sure. I think Tom's version is a little more versatile than the OP version I think it would work better for the templates for the geometrical designs like Tom has posted. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Tom's is a bit better than the RWS Boys,,,,, 

It can be used in many ways unlike the OP one...and it's not 200.oo + bucks 
The only thing I didn't like about Tom's is the the BOX (frame) with a flat type template holding jig the templates can be any size because they don't need to dropped in a frame , that's why I just used the cams and some flat 3/4" MDF.

"Takes alot of room,," no the key is the threaded rod, it can be used on the OP table top, just use a block on the back side of the template jig and drop it in the same hole, the router mount plate drops in...because the template/frame box can be dropped in the hole the short way or the long way..

The rods I'm now using are 34" long and will let me move the router any where I need it to be over the template frame, but I can put in a 1/4" wide slot in a 1/2" wide board...with the ski setup..  and do it safe..the board just locks in place and the skis will do the work, and keep it true.


=========


challagan said:


> Thanks BJ, that makes sense. I think that had been said before and I forgot about controlling the position of the router with the wing nuts etc. The process takes quite a bit of room it sounds like. If I was to do it I would probably use a smaller version of it.
> 
> The OP pattern jig as they call it is pretty neat in my opinion and is nice for box parts for sure. I think Tom's version is a little more versatile than the OP version I think it would work better for the templates for the geometrical designs like Tom has posted.
> 
> corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Here's a snapshot or two of the slot, done with the ski jig..
slot is 1/2" wide in a 3/4" thick MDF board with a 1" wide 1/4" deep carr.slot.

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was one superb photo-shoot Bj., you saw potential in an idea that was being presented, dipped you're toe in the water, liked it then went all the way.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bj, I can see clearly now... as the song says  Just put t his in my fav's. Now I can see the real value in this. in making it fit a small work piece like that. Thanks for all the photos as usual BJ. 

Back to the plumbing......

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I agree that that is a GREAT photo shoot -- and *wonderful example* of how your ski rig works.

As I said earlier -- for anyone looking for an excuse/motivation to build and try a set of skis -- a project like this would make a good one.

Presenting new/different ideas is _*never*_ a waste of time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey and you'er welcome

" small work" = The neat part about the jig it can do just about any size of stock or as long as you want to use...,up to 38" wide or to say what ever it is between the inside of the skis and down to 1" wide.. 

You could call it a router table Upside down in away, the skis do the same as the router table ,it holds the router for you...and the skis are the fence but there are two of them to keep it true.. 

Let's take a dado slot in a cabinet,,,,,most cabinets tops(upper cabinets) are about 24" to 32" tall and you want to put in a dado slots for shelfs ,you would lock the stock down to the work bench,with the cams,set the ski jig for the 1st dado slot,make the pass,then move it down to the 2nd dado slot and do the same thing and so on, the dado slots will come out true to the side because the skis ride on the side of the cabinet frame, the easy way would do both sides at the same time and then rip the stock for both parts of the cabinet.
Once the router is over the cabinet side and skis are in place the router can be moved to anywhere by moving the router to the left or the right and then lock it in place with the wing screws on the router base...


======


challagan said:


> Hi Bj, I can see clearly now... as the song says  Just put t his in my fav's. Now I can see the real value in this. in making it fit a small work piece like that. Thanks for all the photos as usual BJ.
> 
> Back to the plumbing......
> 
> Corey


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi everyone don't know if this is to late but I have a jig that I have plans for a mortise jig that will cut slots or mortises if I could figure out how to download it to this site I will (any ideas )works great I forgot about it when we were talking back in august about using drill press for slots this works better forgive me I'm old!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

The URL links below will show you how to upload the plans you have 

And I'm sure others will enjoy seeing them 

http://www.routerforums.com/howattachment.php

http://www.routerforums.com/help.php



==========


woodchuck44 said:


> Hi everyone don't know if this is to late but I have a jig that I have plans for a mortise jig that will cut slots or mortises if I could figure out how to download it to this site I will (any ideas )works great I forgot about it when we were talking back in august about using drill press for slots this works better forgive me I'm old!!!!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Woodchuck, you need 10 posts before attaching a picture..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I think you can upload pictures from the get go but you can't post a URL link until you have 10 or more posted items.

I think that's right but I maybe wrong, Mark (Admin.) may need to jump in on this one.


==============


AxlMyk said:


> Woodchuck, you need 10 posts before attaching a picture..


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I think you can upload pictures from the get go but you can't post a URL link until you have 10 or more posted items.
> 
> ...


That's right, anybody can use the file manager to upload a photo(s). 

Corey


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

guess I'd better get busy cause this is a pretty cool jig made with lexan a few holes and bearings to ride along the workpiece seems like I saw something like this on router workshop but maybe not. ( thinking on buying a memory book )


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention thanx for the input. these boards are really great I feel right at home


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a upcut spiral bit with the jig you guys probably have one of these jigs but will post in case someone doesn't


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hi woodchuck44

I don't think it was on the RWS it may have been one of niki posted jigs, I don't recall Bob or Rick making a jig like that, they have used bearing in some of the jigs but I don't recall any lexan off the top of my head ....

Here's a like to Niki gallery he has used bearing in some of his jig...
You may want to take a look at some of them...▼
http://www.routerforums.com/gallery.php?userid=7022&pp=10&showthumbs=1


Once you get over the age of 60 you must add more ram ...I have and it helps LOL LOL 


=================


woodchuck44 said:


> guess I'd better get busy cause this is a pretty cool jig made with lexan a few holes and bearings to ride along the workpiece seems like I saw something like this on router workshop but maybe not. ( thinking on buying a memory book )


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

hey Bobj3 anyway the plan I have was taken out of a mag I think. I am having trouble seeing video on attachments. I sent mail to forum for help but no reply yet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
Send it to my email and I will upload it for you 

[email protected]



==========


woodchuck44 said:


> hey Bobj3 anyway the plan I have was taken out of a mag I think. I am having trouble seeing video on attachments. I sent mail to forum for help but no reply yet


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope you recvd e-mail bobj3 if not I will continue to learn attachments see ya


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

I have not got an email from you 

you did send it to [email protected] right ?

=========






woodchuck44 said:


> I hope you recvd e-mail bobj3 if not I will continue to learn attachments see ya


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Try @hotmail.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike LOL LOL 


Too many fingers on one hand  



AxlMyk said:


> Try @hotmail.com


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

bobj3 is there a space tween j3 if there is I really don't know what could have happened I tried again


----------



## Michael Short (Sep 6, 2007)

It appears to be an underscore instead of a space in the email name above. Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

Try and send it one more time

To this email

Just click the address below and it should open your email program or just right click on it and select copy


[email protected]




======


woodchuck44 said:


> bobj3 is there a space tween j3 if there is I really don't know what could have happened I tried again


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

bobj I keep getting fatal error when I left click right click nothing happens


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

Do this, hold the left mouse button down, run your mouse over the email address, this will hightlight the text, then right click on it and Select Copy , now open your email program and drop the address in,,, paste the address into the send line,,, 


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

Got it,, see your picture below..... Bob and Rick have made the same one,,,it works great, I also made one for my router...it works the same as the one in your picture but you only needs bearning on two corners of the base plate.....

It works off the simple geometry,, any two points, the center one will always be dead on with the other two points...in this case 2 bearings. 

here's a link to the one I made and use....

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/4610-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router-mj1.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--&product=MBK0990
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-


============


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

glad I finally got it thru I have alot to learn about what you can do with a computer. I figured there might be another one floating around somewhere. I did notice the bearing placement is different do you think that would be an advantage to the jig you made? I'm always looking for better ideas that make things run smoother.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

"bearing placement is different do you think that would be an advantage to the jig you made?" = well I don't think so,,, the only advantage I call see would be using the jig on short stock But most of the time the stock is always 12" long or longer the norm...
And if I'm going to put in a slot in a board that is shorter then 12" long I would use the ski jig to do it...



==========




woodchuck44 said:


> glad I finally got it thru I have alot to learn about what you can do with a computer. I figured there might be another one floating around somewhere. I did notice the bearing placement is different do you think that would be an advantage to the jig you made? I'm always looking for better ideas that make things run smoother.


----------

